# I will always love you girls



## Sydandmason (Apr 30, 2013)

When my rats Athena and Vanilla died on April 6th, 2012 I was so sad. Athena had a hernia (which was said to form into a tumor) and my other rat Vanilla had several mammary tumors all over. They weren't suffering thank god but the vet said that if I didn't put them down when I did they probably would have. It was the hardest decision I ever made in my life and I was sad for the rest of the year up until I got my new babies Syd and Mason in August. They were such great rats and I will never forget them. After they died girls at my lunch table were making fun of my rats and laughing that they were dead making fun of me also for having rats. Don't worry rats I don't care what they say about you, I will always love you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Can you give me the names and addresses of those girls so I can pay them a little visit and throw books about rats in their faces and show them how ignorant/unfeeling/bratty/just plain stupid they are? 

Sorry, just got a little mad there. How heartless. Even if they are rattose intolerant, surely they could, out of common humanity, accept that you are suffering? Sadly, that's the reaction a lot of people have about rats. Actually, non-pet owners often cannot understand the grief of losing any pet in general. 

Well, here everyone understands your loss, and I am so so so so sorry for what you had to go through, both from the loss of your rats and the insensitivity of others. I'm glad that you have new ratties now, can I see pictures?


----------



## Sydandmason (Apr 30, 2013)

RosesRufflesandRats said:


> Can you give me the names and addresses of those girls so I can pay them a little visit and throw books about rats in their faces and show them how ignorant/unfeeling/bratty/just plain stupid they are?
> 
> Sorry, just got a little mad there. How heartless. Even if they are rattose intolerant, surely they could, out of common humanity, accept that you are suffering? Sadly, that's the reaction a lot of people have about rats. Actually, non-pet owners often cannot understand the grief of losing any pet in general.
> 
> Well, here everyone understands your loss, and I am so so so so sorry for what you had to go through, both from the loss of your rats and the insensitivity of others. I'm glad that you have new ratties now, can I see pictures?


I wish I could. Ugh they are so mean!! They are ignorant! And sure thing ill post pics of my other rats and the ones I have now but the pics I have of the ones who passed away are on not on here right now I will post them ASAP! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Sydandmason said:


> I wish I could. Ugh they are so mean!! They are ignorant! And sure thing ill post pics of my other rats and the ones I have now but the pics I have of the ones who passed away are on not on here right now I will post them ASAP!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Unfortunately, choosing to own somewhat-unconventional (in the minds of the public, that is) pets exposes us to ignorant people. I've run into that a lot since I've announced my plans to (finally!) get rats, people saying I must be crazy and that rats are gross and that I'm gross...um, no I'm not particularly gross I don't think, actually I'm a clean freak and so are rats. Yes, it is just ignorance. Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm so sorry you suffered such hard losses.. almost teared up reading your post, you can tell you cared for and loved them so much. I understand it took you a year to get more, but i'm so glad you have two more little guys to take care of and love. I wish them long and happy lives


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Glad to hear you have other rats to play with. Never be rat free!


----------



## Sydandmason (Apr 30, 2013)

RosesRufflesandRats said:


> Unfortunately, choosing to own somewhat-unconventional (in the minds of the public, that is) pets exposes us to ignorant people. I've run into that a lot since I've announced my plans to (finally!) get rats, people saying I must be crazy and that rats are gross and that I'm gross...um, no I'm not particularly gross I don't think, actually I'm a clean freak and so are rats. Yes, it is just ignorance. Can't wait to see the pictures!


I've posted many pics just these past few days ill attach some to save you the Trouble  and your right in other people's eyes rats are dirty,gross, stupid, ugly. I mean beauty is in the eye of the beholder but cleanliness and intelligence isn't a matter of opinion for the most part it's a matter of fact!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sydandmason (Apr 30, 2013)

Forgot to attach to the last post lol





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sydandmason (Apr 30, 2013)

DustyRat said:


> Glad to hear you have other rats to play with. Never be rat free!


Amen to that!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Awww, they are so cute!!! These are your new ratties?


----------



## Sydandmason (Apr 30, 2013)

3 ratties said:


> I'm so sorry you suffered such hard losses.. almost teared up reading your post, you can tell you cared for and loved them so much. I understand it took you a year to get more, but i'm so glad you have two more little guys to take care of and love. I wish them long and happy lives


I wanted to get rats again literally that day to make me feel better but I wasn't allowed to. I'm thankful though becuas then I wouldn't have ever met the ones I have now!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sydandmason (Apr 30, 2013)

RosesRufflesandRats said:


> Awww, they are so cute!!! These are your new ratties?


Yep 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattieLove* (May 1, 2013)

They were so gorgeous! And it looks like they had a super loving owner ^_^ sorry for your loss, they look like great beautiful girls <3 You definitely did a great job raising them


----------



## Sydandmason (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hephaestion (Jan 27, 2013)

Sydandmason said:


> After they died girls at my lunch table were making fun of my rats and laughing that they were dead making fun of me also for having rats. Don't worry rats I don't care what they say about you, I will always love you.


That is just disgraceful not to mention nasty. People, when in groups sometimes transform into monsters. Let it wash off you like the proverbial water on a duck's back. I am sorry for your loss.


----------

